# Finally my AD22VF's



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks to sinistersntra91 for helping me find them and help me to the yard to pull them.

Got the rotors, calipers and torque members for $87. I love that deal!

Have the rotors getting re-cut now and bought new pads already. Will have the brakes cleaned up with some cleaner and wire brush and painted to match the car. Just need some SS lines.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dude help me find some !!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> dude help me find some !!


Liu- Got them from a junk yard. They are in some need
of cosmetic touches but once done should be good.
I had to drive 1 1/2 hrs each way to get them so add
in about $20 in gas


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn man im so envious. i dont know if texas yards have nx 's or not.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> damn man im so envious. i dont know if texas yards have nx 's or not.


they do.. but they are in the middle of no where.. GL finding them.. its hard as heck to find 200sx's.. i doubt NX2ks will be readily availible.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

they are gonna be nice, thats one thing i love bout the 98 200sx is they have the bigger rotors(se-r) on the front already.. hope you enjoy your new brakes


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Yeh I got lucky! When I bought my front clip gti-r they come stock on them.
Pretty sweet huh!!


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the big brake club!

I got mine by calling some salvage yards and part depots. Found a place that had 'em and simply went over and picked 'em up.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks. Just got them cleaned up and the rotors are cut. I am going to paint and assemble. Will post pics once they are completed and on the car.


----------

